# Aussie -111s take on North Korean Druggies!!! Great Job!!!



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2006)

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/03/23/nkorea.pongsu.reut/index.html

Those "Wonderlemons" still have a lot of bite left in them!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

Yep, good on them, showing the hard line to North Korea.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2006)

OOH RAH! I still love those cantankerous old varks!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's some footage. Enjoy!!



http://ninemsn.video.msn.com/v/en-a...d81c088bf4f&p=aunews_aunationalninenews&t=s29[/url]


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2006)

Hell yea....


----------



## evangilder (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah baby! Good to see the 'varks can still dish it out. 8)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Mar 25, 2006)

RIGHT ON AUSSIES!!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 30, 2006)

cool


----------

